# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Տղամարդկանց և կանանց հիմնական պահանջմունքները

## dire

Ամերիկացի հոգեբան Ու. Ֆ. Հարլին առանձնացնում է տղամարդկանց և կանանց հինգական հիմնական պահանջմունքներ, որոնց բավարարումն ապահովում է ամուսնության կայունությունը, իսկ անբավարարվածությունը հանգեցնում է կոնֆլիկտի` ընդհուպ ամուսնալուծության: 
  Տղամարդկանց հինգ հիմնական պահանջմունքներն ամուսնության ոլորտում.
1) սեռական բավարարվածություն, 2) հանգստի ուղեկից, 3) հմայիչ կին, 4) տնային տնտեսության վարում, 5) հիացմունք:
  Կանանց հինգ հիմնական պահանջմունքներն ամուսնության ոլորտում.
1) քնքշություն, 2)խոսելու, զրուցելու հնարավորություն, 3) ազնվություն և անկեղծություն, 4)ֆինանսական աջակցություն, 5) ընտանիքին նվիրվածություն:
 Ամուսնության ոլորտում վերոնշյալ պահանջմունքներից ձեզ համար որն է առաջնային?
Ես անձամբ կարևորում եմ քնքշությունը:

----------

Ֆոտոն (25.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Կանանց հինգ հիմնական պահանջմունքներն ամուսնության ոլորտում.
> 1) քնքշություն, 2)խոսելու, զրուցելու հնարավորություն, 3) ազնվություն և անկեղծություն, 4)ֆինանսական աջակցություն, 5) ընտանիքին նվիրվածություն:


Ո՞նց :Shok:  Կանանց սեռական բավարարվածությունը չի հետաքրքրու՞մ :Think:

----------

davidus (25.12.2009), Jarre (26.12.2009), Tig (26.12.2009), Ungrateful (25.12.2009), Yellow Raven (25.12.2009), Դեկադա (27.12.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Խաբելա, կամ էլ լավ չի ուսումնասիրել  :Jpit:  բնականաբար կանանց

----------

Jarre (26.12.2009), Tig (26.12.2009), Արիացի (25.12.2009), Դեկադա (27.12.2009), Մենուա (25.12.2009)

----------


## Մենուա

Ամեն մի հոգեբան, ինչպես և ամեն մի մարդ, իր պատուհանից է նայում աշխարհին, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ կարելի է համաձայնվել հոգեբանի հետ։ Իմ պահանջմունքների մեջ, հատկապես երբ խոսքը վերաբերում է ամուսնությանը, ես կարևորում եմ հավատարմությունը, ու իմ կարծիքով կանայք էլ կարևորում են վեհանձնությունը, բառի լայն իմաստով։

----------

Annushka (25.12.2009)

----------


## Philosopher

Կանայք և տղամարդիկ ունեն մեկ ընդհանուր պահանջմունք, և այդ պահանջմունքի անունն է... Այո, *գարեջուր* :Love:  :Love:  :LOL: 

Հոգեբանը լավ ա ասել, բայց ընդամենը այդքանը, ամբողջական պատկեր չի :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.12.2009), One_Way_Ticket (25.12.2009), Yellow Raven (25.12.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ո՞նց Կանանց սեռական բավարարվածությունը չի հետաքրքրու՞մ


+1..... էդ ոնց կարող ա տենց լինի???  էն էլ ազգային, ազատագրական կեկսը??? չեմ հավատում

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ո՞նց Կանանց սեռական բավարարվածությունը չի հետաքրքրու՞մ





> +1..... էդ ոնց կարող ա տենց լինի???  էն էլ ազգային, ազատագրական կեկսը??? չեմ հավատում


Դե կարողա իրենց մոտ տենց չի  :Pardon:  ամերիկացիներն էլ են բայց հետաքրքիր ժողովուրդ  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես ոնց հասկացա, ինքը քնքշություն ասելով սեռական բավարարվածություննա նկատի ունեցել :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Չէ:  :Smile: 
Ինքը ճիշտ ա ասել: Ուղղակի կանանց համար էդ վեցերորդ տեղում ա:  :Wink:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> 3) ազնվություն և անկեղծություն


+10000000000000000000000000

----------


## AniwaR

> Կանանց հինգ հիմնական պահանջմունքներն ամուսնության ոլորտում.
> 1) քնքշություն, 2)խոսելու, զրուցելու հնարավորություն, 3) ազնվություն և անկեղծություն, 4)ֆինանսական աջակցություն, 5) ընտանիքին նվիրվածություն:


Մարդի՛կ, կանանց սեռական բավարարվածությունն ինքնըստինքյան վրա է հասնում միայն վերոնշյալ 5 պայմանները իրագործելուց հետո: :LOL:  Ապրի հոգեբանը: ))

----------

NetX (26.12.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Կնոջ հիմնական պահանջմունքներն են. ուշադրություն, քնքշություն, լավ զրուցակից լինելու հատկություն, ֆինանսապես ապահովվածություն, զգացմունքայնություն, ընտանիքին նվիրվածություն, որ խոհանոցում տղամարդն իրեն տեր ու տիրակալ զգա, որ մասսաժ անել իմանա, որ անկողնում սուրճ մատուցի, որ միայն իր կնոջը սիրի, որ երեխաներին սիրի, որ փիսիկներին սիրի, որ շունիկներին սիրի, որ խամյաչոկներին սիրի, որ զոքանչին սիրի, որ կարողանա պահարանը օրը քսան անգամ տեղից տեղ քարշ տալ, որ աշխատավարձը ճիշտ ծախսի, որ սիրուն լինի, հմայիչ լինի, լսել իմանա, սրամիտ ու հումորով լինի, ճաշակով հագնվի, ռոմանտիկ անակնկալներ մատուցի, ջենտլմեն լինի, բացի մեքենայի դուռը կնոջ համար, անկողնում լինի աստված, կարողանա նորոգել ջրի ծորակն ու շտեպսելը, չխմի, չծխի, նվագի առնվազն մեկ երաժշտական գործիք, կնոջն ավելի շատ սիրի, քան ֆուտբոլը, կարողանա պեդիկյուրը տարբերել կուտիկուլայից, նկատի կնոջ մազերի մեկ միլիմիկրոն փոփոխությունը, երբ վերջինս վերադառնում է վարսավիրանոցից, կարդացած լինի «Ջեյն Էյրը», չխռռացնի, չչամռվի, հարուցի կնոջ բոլոր ընկերուհիների թունդ նախանձը, ներկայանալի լինի, պարբերաբար ծաղիկներ նվիրի ու հրավիրի ընթրիքի, հավատա, որ կնոջ գլուխը ցավում է, իմանա, թե երբ է հարկավոր խոսել, իսկ երբ՝ աղե արձան ձևանալ, տաք ձեռքեր ունենա, շուկայում ծանր տոպրակը կնոջ ձեռքից վերցնի, հասարակական վայրում Գայուշիկի ինադու կրքոտ համբուրի կնոջը, փողկապ կապել իմանա, գնահատի ու հասկանա ֆենշույ, իկեբանա, կամասուտրա, տանտրա, չակրա, անընդհատ ասի, որ սիրում է կնոջը, անընդհատ զանգի կամ անբովանդակ sms-ներ գրի, լավ տուն ունենա, կնոջ հետ գոնե մեկ անգամ նայած լինի «Քամուց քշվածները», լինի կենսուրախ, նպատակասլաց, համեստ, տաղանդավոր, սառնարյուն, մի քիչ խանդոտ, տակտի զգացումով, գեղեցիկ ձայնով, խարիզմատիկ, ճշտապահ, նախաձեռնող, հարուստ, ուշադիր, նրբանկատ, էմոցիոնալ, անկեղծ և այլն:

Տղամարդու հիմնական պահանջն է. սեքս:

----------

Agni (26.12.2009), AniwaR (26.12.2009), boooooooom (28.12.2009), Farfalla (26.12.2009), John (10.01.2023), REAL_ist (25.12.2009), Tig (26.12.2009), Yellow Raven (26.12.2009), Yevuk (26.12.2009), Zangezur (26.12.2009), _Հրաչ_ (10.01.2023), Արիացի (25.12.2009), Բարեկամ (26.12.2009), Դեկադա (27.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.12.2009), Նարե (26.12.2009), Սերխիո (25.12.2009), Տրիբուն (26.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (26.12.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

դե արի էսքան  նախադասությունները փոխի  չորս տառի հետ :Sad:

----------


## boooooooom

էտ 4 տառն էլ որ չլինի, էլ տղամարդը որնա? կնիկը որնա? որտեղից են եկել? ուր են գնում?  :Think:

----------


## Jarre

Հերթական թաքնված դիսկրիմինացիոն թեմաներից  :Wink: 




> Տղամարդկանց հինգ հիմնական պահանջմունքներն ամուսնության ոլորտում.
> 1) սեռական բավարարվածություն, 2) հանգստի ուղեկից, 3) հմայիչ կին, 4) տնային տնտեսության վարում, 5) հիացմունք:
> Կանանց հինգ հիմնական պահանջմունքներն ամուսնության ոլորտում.


Փաստորեն տղամարդը 1) սեքսին կարոտ,  2) էգոիստ,  3) մակերեսային, 4) իրական արժեքները չգնահատող, 5) միայն իր մասին մտածող, անասունից մի քիչ բարձր էակ է։ 

Իսկ կինը...



> Կանանց հինգ հիմնական պահանջմունքներն ամուսնության ոլորտում.
> 1) քնքշություն, 2)խոսելու, զրուցելու հնարավորություն, 3) ազնվություն և անկեղծություն, 4)ֆինանսական աջակցություն, 5) ընտանիքին նվիրվածություն:


1) Աշխարհի քնքուշ, 2) ինտելեկտուալ, 3) ազնիվ ու անկեղծ, 4) փողասեր ու շահամոլ (տենաս, էս ոնցա եղել, որ էս կետը մտցրել է  :Xeloq:  ), և 5) նվիրված էակն է։

Ժողովուրդ ջան, մի փորձեք մարդկությանը կաղապարել բան չհասկացող ու կաղապարներ սիրող մարդկանց հորինած շրջանակներում։

Տղամարդն էլ, կինն էլ ունեն իրենց աննման գեղեցիկ հատկությունները, ինչով լրացնում են միմյանց։

Իսկ եթե այս սկզբունքով նայենք, կարող եմ բազմաթիվ կանանց ցույց տալ, որոնք մարմնավորում են լկտիություն, սեռական քաղց, բացարձակ էգոիզմ, նվիրվածության, ազնվության ու անկեղծության բացարձակ պակաս։ Նույն ձև էլ նմանատիպ բազմաթիվ տղամարդիկ կան։

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.12.2009), AniwaR (26.12.2009), Farfalla (26.12.2009), Grieg (26.12.2009), Kita (26.12.2009), Philosopher (26.12.2009), Tig (26.12.2009), Yellow Raven (26.12.2009), Yevuk (26.12.2009), Դատարկություն (26.12.2009), Դեկադա (27.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.12.2009), Ուլուանա (26.12.2009)

----------

